# Los Angeles Ca



## ScorpioQueen (May 20, 2018)

Anyone here from LA, would want to meet ? 
I’d love to get to know people like me.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

I live in Los Angeles.  But Orange County, currently, though, lol.


----------



## MyViewsMatter (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey yeah I would like to meet. I live in the OC but am willing to make the drive up to LA.


----------



## TwoMan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in Burbank and have considered joining a local Meetup. I'd be willing to meet a small group of people. I'm not very good one on one but might give it a try. Did you have any specific place to meet in mind?


----------



## MyViewsMatter (Feb 23, 2018)

A public mall would be good lol or a small non-busy restaurant is good too.

What's the group page of the Meetup? I'm interested...


----------



## jazzpants86 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes! ✋🏼 I live in the LA area! I’m soooo willing to meet up! Anyone?


----------

